# Le Freak



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2016)

Right when I think I have seen just about everything possible in my FBE patch ... I see something new. I could type a lot of stuff but I won't. Let's see who can figure this out.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 16, 2016)

interesting. for some reason, I see a groundhog


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2016)

Green hook? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2016)

It looks like one of the birds from angry birds game....


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2016)

Or if you look at it the other way, two birds sitting on a nest facing to the left.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 16, 2016)

I see sunshine, lack of snow, ice a soggy ground, green foliage.. what are you guys looking at?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds like all of you have been sipping too much of @JR Custom Calls Kentucky bourbon (except @Nature Man ).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jaws busting out of @SENC 's noxious belly spewing blood and seeing red stars!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin, is it common to see two distinct flame pattern styles in one tree, like pictured there? Seems the green line is dividing the two different flame patterns. The top pattern doesn't look like any flame from your patch I've seen you post pictures of yet, but the bottom pattern looks like your normal flame pattern. Looks like the tree was bent - cause for the two patterns?

Sorry, my brain is too fried after today to be seeing shapes and people and things in the flame patterns, if that's what you're going for...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 16, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Jaws busting out of @SENC 's noxious belly spewing blood and seeing red stars!!


I think Rodney's been tasting more than bourbon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2016)

I see a stump that needs to be dug out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Actually drinking water and eating some of my last batch of HOT jerky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Kevin, is it common to see two distinct flame pattern styles in one tree, like pictured there? Seems the green line is dividing the two different flame patterns. The top pattern doesn't look like any flame from your patch I've seen you post pictures of yet, but the bottom pattern looks like your normal flame pattern. Looks like the tree was bent - cause for the two patterns?
> 
> Sorry, my brain is too fried after today to be seeing shapes and people and things in the flame patterns, if that's what you're going for...



Cha-ching!!!! We have a winner!

Matt your brain wasn't fried as you thought. You'll get some of this wood for nailing it like that. I have posted before about my two distinct patterns and have seen them in the same tree before with the flames on the bottom and the flower/mottled toward the top of the tree, but NEVER side-by-side in the same section of the tree like this.

Much more about it later but you nailed it Matt. I'm proud of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2016)

I see a Warlock with his left eye covered by his hat. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Actually drinking water and eating some of my last batch of HOT jerky.



It's good to know that even you can't eat that fire jerky without drowning it with water too lol.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cha-ching!!!! We have a winner!
> 
> Matt your brain wasn't fried as you thought. You'll get some of this wood for nailing it like that. I have posted before about my two distinct patterns and have seen them in the same tree before with the flames on the bottom and the flower/mottled toward the top of the tree, but NEVER side-by-side in the same section of the tree like this.
> 
> Much more about it later but you nailed it Matt. I'm proud of you!



Wow! I was going to post about it a few minutes before I did, but erased my post thinking you were looking for an image in the flames! Then came back to look at it again and was curious as to the two distinct patterns side by side like that, hence my question about the two patterns!

Thank you! It's a very cool effect with both flame patterns present like that. That would look super sweet on a large hollowform that is centered on the pith to show off the two flame patterns in one piece of art.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Since it is a maple relative, would that be considered flambrosia box elder?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Since it is a maple relative, would that be considered flambrosia elder?



"Relative"? It is as maple as maple can get. Flame boxelder aka _*acer* negundo_. The guy selling FBE on eBay that says in his description _"boxelder is not a true hardwood"_ is an idiot. His FBE sucks too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw a Y an O and a U
And a really super flame


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> "Relative"? It is as maple as maple can get. Flame boxelder aka _*acer* negundo_. The guy selling FBE on eBay that says in his description _"boxelder is not a true hardwood"_ is an idiot. His FBE sucks too.



I didn't say anything about ebay or some dude selling it.
And by relative, I meant it's in the maple family. I wasn't saying it was like a 3rd cousin twice removed sort of thing....and you missed my funny.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 17, 2016)

@Kevin did that tree split not to far further up the trunk? I surely don't know, but am 100% guessing that either two trees came together or more probably the case something definitely affected the root system like at one time the tree tried to uproot and tip over and half of it was trying to die for a spell.
My second guess would be several years back you were sitting out in "The Patch" looking through a book of burled FBE and one of your trees seen the pics figured it would try something new.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

I think it had to do with it growing almost horizontally on the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like a cardinal in a nest.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 17, 2016)

All I know is that timid the ugliest fbe I have ever seen. Doesn't even compare to my pine and oak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2016)

I think it's a hermaphrodite tree since some species vary considerably between male and female coloring. The upper portion would be the female section and the lower section is clearly the male with his exotic plumage...

That's a Jenner tree... Halfway between Bruce and Kaitlyn.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

When I grow up I want to be a hermaphrodite so I can double my odds of having something to do for the weekend.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

